# Clovelly 31/10



## KingHit (Oct 3, 2007)

Arrived at Gordons bay at about 4.20 this morning and began setting up. I was joined at around 4.25 or so by Krayley and then more began arriving with Ben, Wopfish and others (sorry to early to remember names :? ). I launched with Krayley and was out easy enough and on the water before first light. I think the combination of darkness and swell took its toll as i began to feel a little queasy. I soldiered on in the hop of Kingfish but didn't see any action at all, aside from a whale surfacing 4 metres from the bow of the yak :shock: :shock: !! (what an awesome sight and feeling!!). Continued to paddle around and met with Wopfish and Ben who hadn't had any luck aside from a pike to Ben and decided to pull stumps. Trolled a lure for a bit however i continued to feel seady so pulled that in as well. Landed ok although it wasn't pretty. Off the water and into bacon and eggs plus bannana bread with lashings of butter by 7.45.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

Not a bad morning out, there were kayaks every all over the place.
I managed a total of 5 fish landed and got severly reefed by a big Kingie... didn't even get a chance to say hello when it took the jig just off the bottom and did the big dive for cover, next thing bye bye jig 

2 Kingies caught on the surface, they were just boiling and were caught using a weighted soft plastic (translucent in colour with some sparkles in it, similiar to the mojos Gatesy has been using) other Kingie was caught jigging with 120gm Blue silver River 2 sea jig. All fish were under size, ranging from 55cm to 62cm and were returned to grow bigger. They were fun on the Soft Plastic as this was my Bream setup with a 2500 Sustain reel and Shimano Starlo StiX-series lite spin rod.

The other 2 fish were a Pike and a Sargent Baker on a pink and silver jig.

No photos this morning had to concentrate on catching a fish as daylight savings means 1 hour less fishing time before work 

Was off the water by 7:30 ish and the rock monster was very kind this morning, no big waves to worry about and nice gentle landing zone.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

What a difference a day makes... 
The rock monster was visiting the rellies when Kraley, Tugboat, Redfin, Avayak, Kinghit, Ben & I launched in true darkness and were escorted out by a pod of dolphins. A slow start found us over near WCI, with a couple of stinkies to keep us company. Tried plastics on the surface, down below and jigs without success for some time, then all of a sudden, they were on. I took 2 in quick succession on s&p (thanks Ben, I saved it up) & blue mojos - at app 55 & 63cm both went back in. A couple of sargeant bakers and a rock cod thing and I decided to get the jig out. A couple of desultory jigs and another rat came quickly in (60cm app). Meanwhile, we were joined by Keza & Dave73 - 9 yakkers, is this a record?

A pretty young thing came by and asked where the island was, I pointed at the mass of foam and rock 50m away and she headed off in the other direction. Love a bit of wildlife. Heard the whoop from Wopfish and spied some surface action at last, so stamped on the pedals and got some plastic in there. Had a huge surface take, with the fish half out of the water, but it missed the pointy bit. The school sounded shortly after, and it was time to head back.

Most of the way back and I saw some action on the sounder. Quickly dropped a jig in there and hooked up instantly for another rat at low 60's. Left the jig hanging in the water (about 2m down) while I changed a plastic and sure enough another fish on. This one had more weight to it, but 27kg braid got him in fast. At about 68cm he was my dinner, but he was still very green and managed to extricate himself from my grasp and rejoined his friends. Ken and Gary were right next to me - Ken determined to land a fish on on of Doug's jigs, and Gary with a glow jig (that'll never work). Zzzzzzzzzzzt & Gary was on big time (see, I told you) - I'll let him tell the story. Headed back in then to a still sleeping rock monster.

5 kings landed for me, 2 plastics and 3 jigged. Dolphins, stinkboats & girls, it was like a different planet to yesterday.


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Well done guys. Some nice fish there and 9 yaks is a great turnout. Had this morning planned for a week but didn't make it 

Notice many still jigging...........what size jigs seen the go??????? And does the colour matter?


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

Well done Gary, was hoping someone out of the 9 would at least catch something worthy!  
Looks like I got of the water just that little bit too early.


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

DiveYak said:


> Notice many still jigging...........what size jigs seen the go??????? And does the colour matter?


Blue Silver is the go for me in 100- 120gm. Tried an 80gm jig in similiar colour for no hits. The Pink coloured one caught the Sargent Baker.
Looking at the photo of Gary I'd guess the jig he was using would be around 120gms or possibly a bit bigger?


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Try as I might I still can't get the surface plastic thing happening. Fish boils, cast in the middle then &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;and more &#8230;.. Think I lost my Mojo man :? . Thought it was time to get out my never fail Lumo Jig. Well it has caught a pike and a flathead. Just off WCI half a meter off the bottom and I'm on something bigger than a pike but then the hooks pulled. Caught a trevally and a 53 cm king and decided that I better head back to the ramp for work. I see that SBD is ahead and he's on, so I paddle over and drop the pike slayer to the bottom. I don't have a sounder yet so Dave's been my blind dog Maybe I should attach a lead to the back of his yak? Any way I'm getting out of his way not really paying much attention when another hit and were away  . 
Something much bigger this time with the rod tip spending a lot of time underwater and the line still being stripped. Eventually I could see the silver shape appearing and knew that this was the best fish the yak, rod, reel and angler had caught. After a short intense migraine the fish was in side the yak. Buzzzzzzzzzz :mrgreen: .

Jigs and tea bags "Are you a Jiggler or a dangler"

Tugboat, the jig is a 120g River to Sea.


----------



## timax (Oct 16, 2007)

Can I ask , How do you land a fish like that? Can you just grab them by the tail? I don't carry a net but do carry a gaff and don't want to gaff a fish I'm going to release.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

timax said:


> Can I ask , How do you land a fish like that? Can you just grab them by the tail? I don't carry a net but do carry a gaff and don't want to gaff a fish I'm going to release.


I carry a gaff and lip grippers but i always just tail grab them.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

timax said:


> Can I ask , How do you land a fish like that? Can you just grab them by the tail? I don't carry a net but do carry a gaff and don't want to gaff a fish I'm going to release.


With 30lb+ leader, just pull them in holding the leader (if you trust your knots). You need to be careful if the fish is green though, because it can take off and rip the braid through your fingers if you're not careful (ouch).


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Hmmmm, what can i say, today was not my day for fish.
I got to the ramp at 4.50 and was on the water shortly after. 
I had decided i would fish with squid today and see if i could find Mr over 80cm. As it turned out squid may have been on my menu but not on theirs.
I also flicked some SP's around and Tried some Gulp but i never got a single touch on anything.

Great to be on the water on such a beautiful morning and to be part of a 0 yak contingency, i would have loved to know what the guys in the stink boats thought when they saw 9 yaks baring down on them, it did look like some sort of invasion 

couple of picks to show how nice it was.

ps. got back in time to get the kids to school with 30 seconds to spare, what was she on about ......


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Good question Timax...

And how would you go landing a big kingy? say 90cm!!  
I'm considering buying a decent net. I dont have one, usually just use lip grips and a gaff at times, but I reckon the net is safest by far. Not easy to carry though!
I'd hate to lose a good fish at that stage of the fight. I've tried tail grabbing them Kerry but you must have some Zen artform of tailgrabbing. 8) Maybe practised as a kid snatching goldfish!! :shock:

Dave


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Dave73 said:


> Good question Timax...
> 
> And how would you go landing a big kingy? say 90cm!!
> I've tried tail grabbing them Kerry but you must have some Zen artform of tailgrabbing. 8) Maybe practised as a kid snatching goldfish!! :shock:
> Dave


it was something i practiced in the back row of the cinema as a teenager, if they see your hand coming they are out of there


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Hi Timax,
as SBD said grab the trace and haul em in. OK for 40lb Jinkai. I'm not so sure about 25lb flouro. sbd has a natty little hand gaff that would do the trick.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Yes a very beautiful glassy morning greeted me as I paddle to the spot - a couple of dolphins cruised past in the early light. I hooked up with the happy flotilla of yakkers all bobbing away - but nothing much stirring really. I tried everything, gulps , mojos and jigs. I did start to see some small silver slivers of bait fish rise on the surface but even so Ben didnt detect any bigger predators on the sounder - hummmm.

Eventually a boil occured right in front of me and a few cast with some serious follows right to the yak without connecting - another quick cast and I felt the weight of the fish but this puppy must have just got hold of the tail and not the hook so it let go. That was is it for a time and then another subtle boil and I was on - this fish was sluggish not really too concerned - but as soon as it realised this was serious he took off down. This time all the gear was set right with just enough drag to give up some line to him but with enough tension for me to haul some back on the Nitro - it all felt balanced enough for me to led the gear do its job and me to play the fish. So after a couple of minutes a decent fished showed up - I reached for my New lip grippers - yipeeee!!! tried to get them in the fishes gob - no chance - stuff that - grabbed him by the tail instead. He reached the 60cm mark!! Back he went - then I hooked up on another this fella was smaller - he had inhaled the lure deep down and I tried to take out the lead head with the pliers Ken had let me borrow - but this puppy was way to deep and bleeding I had no choice to cut the line - I hope he survives but methinks the men in grey suits might pick him off - I dont like it when that happens      

So that was it really for the day - a safe return up the ramp.

I'm thinking the fish get fired up when there is no cloud cover - just a clean bright sunrise brings them on and hungry = aggresive.

Mr Woppie


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

Looking forward to the video!

I tail grip my fish now in similar fashion to Gatesy and secure using lip grips, use to take a net but found it got in the way and acted like a sail when windy or rather a big parachute when heading into the wind.
Have been thinking of a small gaff for that once in a lifetime kingy...


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I bought a gaff from Rays Out doors - small and it extends just a little - cheap as chips about 10 bucks i think - it also has a bungy and a clip. They are made by Wild Country.

woppie


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ken thanks for sharing mate , the vids are really great , especially with the sound of Dave going off as he snags his last one under the yak , love it mate , thanks again , i hope one day they will all be collated into a big dvd.


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

Ken, thanks for the video... making me want to out there again...    might have to see how the weather is on Sat morning


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey ken

thanks for the vid !!!! Old SBD magic - the lord givethh and the lord taketh away and the lord giveth back again!!! CLASSIC!!!

Mr Woppie


----------

